# Rank which race has the hottest women...



## ExLe (Oct 25, 2011)

Rank what race you guys think has the hottest women...

my rankings...

Hispanic-1
White-2
Asian-3
Middle eastern-4
Black-5


----------



## meow (Oct 25, 2011)

Swap white and hispanic and u have my list


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 25, 2011)

Ethiopian......pink and black pussy for the win!...................FUCK THAT!

Now to be serious

Hispanic-1
White-2
Italian-3
Middle eastern-4
Black-5 (but a nice black, not a black gorilla bitch)


----------



## ExLe (Oct 25, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> Ethiopian......pink and black pussy for the win!...................FUCK THAT!
> 
> Now to be serious
> 
> ...


 
you don't like asians?...

I'm with you on the black chicks, most look like dudes unless they are mixed with something...


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 25, 2011)

Nah bro not a fan of asian women at all! The only ones I found half pretty were the ones in singapore...Singapore airlines those women were hot!

Yeah I like the curvy black chicks, how beyonce used to be.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 25, 2011)

Hispanic-1






 white-2






 asian-3






 Middle eastern-4






 Black-5


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 25, 2011)

hispanic and italian women are fucking hot! Love them.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 26, 2011)

we talkin Race or ethnicity here?

i go with Caucasian, all the hottest women fall under this race (Italian, Spanish, anything euro)
then i go with mixed, which is most of the world like Brazil, rican


----------



## cg89 (Oct 26, 2011)

um Brazilians?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 26, 2011)

Greek women are hawt..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 26, 2011)

multi racial tranny's!


----------



## Rednack (Oct 26, 2011)

Turkish babe..


----------



## S_walker (Oct 26, 2011)

#1 White
#2 White
#3 White
#4 White
#5 Asian/White
I've never seen a red bird in a crows nest


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 26, 2011)

Caucasian


----------



## SFW (Oct 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Rank what race you guys think has the hottest women...
> 
> my rankings...
> 
> ...


 

Middle eastern isnt a race. Theyre caucasians technically. 2, Hispanic is an ethnicity, not a race.

and to answer, mullatos.


----------



## MDR (Oct 26, 2011)

I have got to go with all of the above.  Exceptionally beautiful women come in all races and ethnicities, and in all shapes and sizes.  In general, I would have to say I have a slight preference for Scandinavian ladies, but that probably has more to do with my own Norwegian and Danish heritage than anything else.


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 26, 2011)

They're only 5 races in this world so, in alphabetical order:

Black = African origin.

Brown = Indian, Aborigine, Middle Eastern and so forth. 

Red = Native American, ex. Navajo, Comanche, Cherokee, Mohawk, and so forth. 

Yellow = Asian. 

White = Europe.

And all combinations there of. Why would a person shortchange themselves when there is beauty in all races. After all would it not be better to be an equal opportunity lover and taste all the delicious, delectable women of the world ?!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> Ethiopian......pink and black pussy for the win!...................FUCK THAT!
> 
> Now to be serious
> 
> ...


 
^^  this guy loves them Abo bitches - true story, confessed it to me in a PM


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

SFW said:


> Middle eastern isnt a race. Theyre caucasians technically. 2, Hispanic is an ethnicity, not a race.
> 
> and to answer, mullatos.


 

Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## bmw (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll fuck em all.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

bmw said:


> I'll fuck em all.



Correct answer!


----------



## gmta99 (Oct 27, 2011)

bmw said:


> I'll fuck em all.



This^^^


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 27, 2011)

all it is, as long as they are atractive...


----------



## Gissurjon (Oct 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> I have got to go with all of the above.  Exceptionally beautiful women come in all races and ethnicities, and in all shapes and sizes.  In general, I would have to say I have a slight preference for *Scandinavian* ladies, but that probably has more to do with my own Norwegian and Danish heritage than anything else.



have you been there?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^ this guy loves them Abo bitches - true story, confessed it to me in a PM


 

True story. Capt and me put them on the old meat spit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Caucasian


 heavy closet KKK


----------



## cottonmouth (Oct 27, 2011)

white of course.

But country wise, its definitely Norway then Denmark then idk most likely some other euro country.


----------



## cottonmouth (Oct 27, 2011)

MDR said:


> I have got to go with all of the above.  Exceptionally beautiful women come in all races and ethnicities, and in all shapes and sizes.  In general, I would have to say I have a slight preference for Scandinavian ladies, but that probably has more to do with my own Norwegian and Danish heritage than anything else.



Ah, my parents are from Denmark. I visit regularly. For sure some of the hottest girls. really common too. like 8/10 girls my age are ridiculously hot. But in Norway its like every chick. I'm shocked every time I go,.. US girls are so poor in comparison, not bad, but not top notch. lol


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 27, 2011)

There is only one RACE, THE HUMAN RACE!
Color of skin in not an orientative factor
in determining "attractive".
There is "ugly" in all skin/
Like stated earlier,
I'll fuq them all, as long as she's pretty of course.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Middle Eastern is number for me easily: hot middle eastern women - Google Search

2. Hispanic

3. Native American

4. White/European

5. A tie between Asian and Black

I'd fuck any hot girl though from any race.


----------

